# 09 Supersix



## musicociclista (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi, I have an opportunity to get a 54cm 09 Supersix frame. I currently ride a small Giant TCR and have been told that my size on Supersix will be 52cm. I'm 174cm height, 31-32cm inseam. What size you people of similar height ride? Thanks!


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

31-32*cm* inseam?

Asad


----------



## musicociclista (Jan 15, 2006)

asad137 said:


> 31-32*cm* inseam?
> 
> Asad


ooops sorry... around 80cm  (31 - 32 inches)


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

You can probably get away with a 54 but 52 would be best for you unless you're very flexible and like lots of saddle to bar drop. Reach is practically the same (38.2 to 38.3), the problem will be stack (52.9 vs 54.6), you might need too many spacers.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I would think a 54 is too big for you.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

At 5' 8.5" I don't think a 54 would be too big, especially if there is a negligible difference in reach. JM2C


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

174cm is 5'7"... but we all know what being sized over an internet forum is worth, not much.


----------



## multirider (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm always tempted by good deals and figure I can adapt to anything if it saves me enough $$$. But I don't think I would compromise on a frame. New deals come along pretty regularly. If the frame doesn't fit correctly, you'll regret the purchase every minute you spend on the bike. Reach, stack height, wheelbase -- lots of parameters that will make the bike simply feel wrong.

I'm 6'1" on a 58cm, so that probably isn't helpful for you. But I went from a 58 Titus to a 58 Cannondale SuperSix and am very happy and comfortable. I passed on great deals for other size frames and waited several months before I found the right deal on the right size bike.


----------



## multirider (Nov 5, 2007)

not sure how that happened, but duplicate post, content deleted


----------



## musicociclista (Jan 15, 2006)

Dan Gerous said:


> 174cm is 5'7"... but we all know what being sized over an internet forum is worth, not much.


In my calculator 5'8.5" is 173.99 cm


----------



## musicociclista (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks a lot all of you. I was thinking a 54cm because my TCR's headtube is 135mm compared to 120mm on a Supersix 52cm and 140mm on a 54. Because of my inseam, its better the 52 cm but with more spacers. BTW I have 8cm seat to bar drop on my TCR.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Headtube length, that's not super important IMO as you can adjust with spacers or stem angle. The measure I think is the most important in a frame is the horizontal top tube length, I would compare that between the SuperSix and your current bike more than the headtube... A too long frame wont be comfortable or wont place your weight correctly between the two wheels and between your contact points. Sure you can move the saddle forward and use a shorter stem but that will compromise the fit compared to have a correctly sized frame to begin with. Might feel okay when sit on the bike going straight but cornering may suffer and a perfectly sized frame (with a corresponding wheelbase) will feel like it's not even there when pedaling out of the saddle. I'm with multirider, I would not compromise on a frame size/fit.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

FWIW, I have basically the same dimensions (5-8", 32" inseam) and I was recommended to go with a 54 when I was looking at CAAD9's. I do have long arms though (6 foot wingspan tip-to-tip).

Asad


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

5-8", 31" inseam - 52cm 2009 SS for me. The 54cm would be too big for me, but I have short arms. IMHO, better to go smaller than larger.


----------



## musicociclista (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks to all for your help! I'll wait for a good deal on a 52cm frame.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

You are pretty much exactly my size. I ordered a 52cm. Remember that the HT length does not include the HS top cap, which is about 3cm tall. It does come with a zero stack top cap as well, but the bike can be set up to your liking with no spacers under the stem using the taller top cap even with the short head tube.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> 174cm is 5'7"... but we all know what being sized over an internet forum is worth, not much.


174 is over 68.5" which is 5'8.5"
(1740mm/25.4)


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

6'0" and I ride a 54cm. Internet sizing is not all that great of an idea.

Starnut


----------



## Aspen (Dec 7, 2004)

*52cm 2009 SuperSix available*

PM sent.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm 5'8" and have both a 2008 Giant TCR Advanced 1 medium and a 2009 Super Six in a 52. The Super Six fits slightly better. You could probably get away with a 54, but I'd also say go with the 52.


----------



## fatfrog02 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey muscio,
I am 171 cm, 5'7". 76cm inseam, 30". I use to ride a Giant TCR Advanced Size S, 46.5cm. I recently got a 52cm Cannondale System six. Fit's me perfectly. A lot more comfortable then the Giant geometry.


----------



## TiRelax (Jun 28, 2009)

Looking at inseam only could cause you to look in all the wrong places for fit. How long or short is your torso? what about your arms length? If your torso is shorter in comparison to your legs, you could be looking at the wrong measurements. I'm 5'6" and have a 52cm CDale. A friend of mine looking for a similar bike had no clearance over the top tube, and we're the same height but different geometry.
IMHO, just like Dan Gerous mentioned, getting sized over the Internet is a gamble and you could end up making adjustments that will compromise your comfort and ride altogether.


----------



## musicociclista (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all, and thanks for your responses and suggestions. I have both small and medium TCRs (currently trying to sell the meduim frame). I love how the small rides and feels much better than the medium. I thought to get the 54cm Supersix because it's 'in between' geometry compared to Giant's. When I went to the store, I could feel the 54's top tube under my inseam, so that's why they recommended the 52, but they agreed that I could use the 54 if I really wanted.

I agree with all of you that internet fitting is bad idea, but the discussion can lead to suggestions and advices to try, experiment and learn. I have been fitted to a 52 last year and have rode the small TCR with no pain or complain, but wanted to try a bit taller headtube and position for more relaxed rides, since the medium TCR's top tube is longer than the Supersix's 54.


----------

